# New posts



## Colin1 (May 13, 2010)

I just made a post about a new US Military medal

It showed up in New Posts before anyone else had posted in it. I'm sure that's not supposed to happen


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2010)

It might be because it became a double thread and you hadn't seen the other one that was made. If not it is just something that happens sometimes, isn't really a major issue.


----------

